# How much milk to feed my kids?



## kelly t (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi I just got my bottle baby goats yesterday. The breeder told me to feed them 10 oz twice daily to each one......to me this does not seem like enough milk at each feeding....they still seem Hungary? The one goat is a oberhasli and weighs 18 pounds. His weight looks good but the other one is a oberhasli/alpine mix and is taller and weighs 24 pounds but looks a little skinny. They are eating hay and a very small amount of grain. They have been wormed and have had a coccidia treatment. Just wondering if I should try to increase the amount of milk they get or leave it the way it is?????? Thank you so much for your help.
The goats are 5 weeks old


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

With not being able to have milk on demand, your best bet is to just let them eat till they are done. At that age, hay and grain should be an in between feedings kinda thing. Here we dont give kids grain but have a small area in the barn that the moms cant get to. In that area we have lose mineral salt and free choice hay.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

My thoughts:

My 2 Oberhasli boys are 2 weeks old and eating 4 times a day, anywhere from 12-16 ounces at a time (that is each goat eating that much). They weigh 14 pounds. 

There are many posts on here about how much to feed and the different times people feed. Ten ounces twice a day doesn't seem like enough. 

Tonia


----------



## kelly t (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I did not think so either. This helps me put it into perspective I am going to slowly add more milk to each feeding and maybe even add a third bottle in for a few more weeks to try to get to like 20 oz. At each feeding. Thanks so much.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

We slowly increased our boyâ€™s milk by 2oz per feeding every other day. Let your kids be a guide though, if it's too much they'll get the runs. Another thing to keep in mind is each goat will have their own needs. One of my guys always had the runs and we always tried to feed them all the same because they all seemed hungry. As soon as we pulled his milk back he had formed pellets and was much healthier.


----------



## kelly t (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you very much. They will be up to 15 oz starting tomorrow twice daily. No runs yet so doing good. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------

